# Mount Baker Ride Report



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

*Mount Baker Ride Report w/photos*

My buddy and I decided to go up Mount Baker, Washington yesterday. Actually, we had been planning this for a while.

The weather was beautiful, not too hot, with plenty of riding in the shade, especially on the ascent. We followed the same route as the hill climb every September, but in addition, we started in Abbotsford, BC.

Total distance was 156 km or around 98 miles. After a great lunch at Milano's in Glacier, we time trialed home and covered the final 40km in 1 hour and 5 minutes. Here are a few pictures from our trip.

#1 - My buddy on the climb
#2 - Mt. Shuksan
#3 - More scenery
#4 - Yours Truly with my Cervelo R3
#5 - Ride Profile, final 42km


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Looks like it was a great ride. Thanks for the post.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

That's awesome! I need to make it over there one of these days.


----------



## burntbizzkit (Jul 12, 2007)

Very pretty ride, looks like great weather too.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow, the area looks idyllic! Was the traffic as low as it appears in your pics?


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

Nice Allan. Great pix. I miss those rides up north. Looks like a great ride starting in Abbotsford the way you did.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

IcemanYQQ said:


> My buddy and I decided to go up Mount Baker, Washington yesterday. Actually, we had been planning this for a while.
> 
> The weather was beautiful, not too hot, with plenty of riding in the shade, especially on the ascent. We followed the same route as the hill climb every September, but in addition, we started in Abbotsford, BC.
> 
> ...


Cool, I actually lived in Abbotsford as a teenager - Junior high and High School before I went to UBC.

VERY familiar with that road, that was where we all went riding back then, either Baker or across the river in the hills up above Mission and Hatzic. I started off there with my Norco Monterey and then my Japanese Bianchi with Shimano 600ex and then my Derek Bailey ( which I still have)

Glacier is a cool little spot, bet it has changed since I last saw it.

BTW - why haven't you changed your call letters yet??


IcemanYVR .................


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

undies said:


> Wow, the area looks idyllic! Was the traffic as low as it appears in your pics?


It really is a beautiful area, and I definitlely could have taken more pictures.

We went up on Monday, and there is considerably less traffic during the week than on the weekends. We met a neat couple at the "Mount Baker National Forest" ranger station before we went up the climb, and they cheered us when the passed us in their car going up the mountain.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

toomanybikes said:


> Cool, I actually lived in Abbotsford as a teenager - Junior high and High School before I went to UBC.
> 
> VERY familiar with that road, that was where we all went riding back then, either Baker or across the river in the hills up above Mission and Hatzic. I started off there with my Norco Monterey and then my Japanese Bianchi with Shimano 600ex and then my Derek Bailey ( which I still have)
> 
> ...


I love the riding around Abbotsford, Sumas. I usually drive out from Vancouver once a week and do a long ride though Langley, Aldergrove, Abbotsford, Sumas, and out to Whatcom road. There is very little traffic, and it's nice rolling terrain.

Why am I not surprised you had Norco Monterey, I had two of them in the '80s, but both would up in accidents. I also had a Taiwanese Bianchi with Tange Cro-mo tubing. My first Italian Bianchi was the Campione D'Italia with Columbus SL tubing.

As for Glacier, I doubt it has changed a bit.

My call sign, emails have changed, but not going to bother with the login, and don't feel like signing up agian.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*Great ride*

I love that ride - have done it many times. I am a little surprised you made it all the way up to Artist's point, given all the snow we had in the area this year. I remember doing it one year (in August, no less) and we had to end at the information centre because the road still had not been plowed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

IcemanYQQ said:


> I love the riding around Abbotsford, Sumas. I usually drive out from Vancouver once a week and do a long ride though Langley, Aldergrove, Abbotsford, Sumas, and out to Whatcom road. There is very little traffic, and it's nice rolling terrain.
> 
> Why am I not surprised you had Norco Monterey, I had two of them in the '80s, but both would up in accidents. I also had a Taiwanese Bianchi with Tange Cro-mo tubing. My first Italian Bianchi was the Campione D'Italia with Columbus SL tubing.
> 
> ...



My loop out the valley used to used to take me out north parallel, cross over at whatcom and head out to Sardis or chilliwack before turning around and riding along zero to the border.

When we got older, once we hit the borderr we'd scoot across into Sumas and re-fuel at the Barkerville TAvern ( all the customs guys knew us) , 

My Norco was a burgundy colour and I bet I had it late '70's (?) , the Bianchi was Tange tubing, a beautiful metallic brown ( bought it at Varsity Cycles in VAncouver) and I am pretty sure I got it around '82 or so, I think I got it before I finished UBC.

Wish I had never sold that bike.

I would have expected Glacier to be all hoity - toity condos and ski cabins by now.


----------



## reyesjames (Jul 20, 2007)

Just rode an R3 and it will my first road bike.....

Question: Are you using a triple crank for steep mt rides like the one shown?


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

No, I had on a 53/39, and a 12-25. I would have like one more gear, but wouldn't we always 

The R3 is a wonderful bike, I still love it. I just set a PB going up Cypress Mountain yesterday.

The bike just inspires confidence, I will post a ride report once the weather allows for more time on the computer.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

IcemanYQQ said:


> No, I had on a 53/39, and a 12-25. I would have like one more gear, but wouldn't we always


You're an animal. I would have been begging for a triple and then grabbed on to that car as it passed by...


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

Fabulous mountains. I'm thinking of retiring to the northwest someday, and this makes it look like a good idea.


----------



## roy harley (Oct 22, 2006)

IcemanYQQ said:


> No, I had on a 53/39, and a 12-25. I would have like one more gear, but wouldn't we always
> 
> The R3 is a wonderful bike, I still love it. I just set a PB going up Cypress Mountain yesterday.
> 
> The bike just inspires confidence, I will post a ride report once the weather allows for more time on the computer.


You should check out a compact 50/34 with a 11-25 on the back. Almost the same top gearing with more climbing options and less repeated gears. Here in Colorado we have plenty of mt. roads to make good use of a compact. Like your ride picts!:thumbsup:


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks.

I don't like a 11-25 with a compact, to many jumps between the gears, especially when on the flats. I have since done the climb as a race, and I only used the 25 on the last 2km, the rest I did in the 19-23 range.

I do have a compact crank, but I will only put it on if I deem it necessary. If I do use a compact for everyday use, then I use an 11-21. For long mountain days with multiple climbs, then I will use a compact, and a 12-25.


----------



## MystA RavE (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey, are you from Brooklyn too?


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

No, sorry, but I have been there a few times. 

Grimaldi's Pizza, Pete's, and the River Cafe, all favourites of mine


----------

